# Summertime Hanalei's 1st show!



## Dontworrybeappy (Aug 22, 2006)

Hana's first show was very fun... she's matured and shaped up so much since Joel's had her that I didn't even recognize her when she came in the ring!




:






(I made that up to her with lots of snuggles back at the trailer, though!)






She won 2 blues in Modern Pleasure yearling mare, then went Champion and Reserve in Junior Champion mare, and Grand Champion and Reserve Modern Pleasure Mare! :aktion033:






She's such a pretty girl... Joel says she LOVES to show!



:


----------



## fieriq (Aug 23, 2006)

OMG! I can't believe that's our Hana! :new_shocked:

:aktion033: Joel transformed her into the beautiful horse we knew was under there!



:


----------



## SweetOpal (Aug 24, 2006)

She really did look great, Joel did a great job showing her as well, but didn't take alot of effort she is a nice horse! She was much prettier than the pics show also....


----------



## Leeana (Aug 24, 2006)

She is beautiful!!! What a neck she has, it goes on and on and on and on and ..on :new_shocked:

LOL


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Aug 27, 2006)

SweetOpal said:


> She really did look great, Joel did a great job showing her as well, but didn't take alot of effort she is a nice horse! She was much prettier than the pics show also....


Yes, she is... how's this one? (Came today from Johnny Johnston...) :aktion033:






Maybe I shouldn't sell her - she's so pretty and such a sweetie!



:


----------



## susanne (Sep 3, 2006)

Karen, she is outrageously beautiful...if only we were ready to buy now -- she is EXACTLY what I will be looking for in a few years.


----------



## Acheron (Sep 3, 2006)

Karen, she's gorgeous!

What a fantastic picture.


----------

